# Winchester gun cleaning kit



## Packard

I could not figure where to put this post. The moderators are free to move it to a more appropriate forum if they choose.

I got this kit yesterday: http://simage1.sportsmansguide.com/adimgs/l/1/185016_ts.jpg

It is a Winchester pistol cleaning kit. It comes with a handle/case that is machined from aluminum. Both ends un-screw from the barrel of the case. One end is threaded to accept the cleaning rods, so the case becomes the cleaning handle. It comes with brushes for all the primary pistol calibers.

The nice part: $6.99 + tax at Walmart.

I've only used it once so I cannot vouch for the durability. But the materials and workmanship seem first rate. The end caps for the handle have rubber O-rings so the handle should be water-tight (but why?).

It might make a good stocking stuffer.


----------



## kristoffer

Its a great cleaning kit. I would love to buy it.

document drying


----------



## skullfr

I would trust winchester and it sounds like a great kit.I didnt buy a kit but purchased components from my local G.I. Surplus.They are a great item that cost basically as close to cheap as possible.And I love going there as much as the gun shop.My best find was I was looking for a soft brush for removing fouling and applying oil to rails and other hard to reach parts.I found a 2 pack of childrens toothbrushes for 1 dollar.But the best part is they have a suction cup on handle end allowing it to be stood upright on the table.My son who has a family and struggles like we all do had recently purchased a handgun for self defense.I bought components for a cleaning and range bag kit setup and only spent about 12 dollars.I am of the mindset that throwing money at a problem is really not a good solution but smart shopping usually is a much better option.


----------



## SteveC

I have one in a pocket of my range bag, just as a convenient thing to have around.


----------



## chessail77

Often you can purchase the entire kit for less than the components ie: need a couple brushes etc.....JJ


----------



## trevorlay

I have one and use it to clean my M&P 9mm, works great.


----------

